# Video Hardware Error Problem



## beastmith (Sep 8, 2009)

Read our privacy statement online

Windows
Problem: Video hardware error
Files that help describe the problem:
WD-20101224-1305.dmp
sysdata.xml
WERInternalMetadata.xml
View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Windows
Problem: Video hardware error
Files that help describe the problem:
WD-20101224-1304.dmp
sysdata.xml
WERInternalMetadata.xml
View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Here's what it showed me after opening Star Wars Unleashed 2, then it worked after.

And I've been getting BSOD, from BAD_POOL_HEADER which i can't remember the specific problems shown on the blue screen, sometimes it would suddenly go on blue screen when i just normally open some folders, app, programs, surf the net. To probability that i get blue screen every month is like 1/4 or somewhere there. and it's all random BSOD.

BTW this is a newly built computer, it's been with me for atleast 4-5months.
Specs:
AMD Phenom II 550 3.1
Gigabyte M68M-SP2
BFG Tech GTS 250 1gb
WD 500HDD 7500rpm
2x1gb (samsung 1gb pc2-6400 666) (PNY 1gb dd2 dimm, f) 
750 watt PSU
and also i have another problem.......
I actually only notice this two rams are different, and i'm not sure if the PNY is 667 or whatever, my friend gave it to me for free, and like just a week ago i ran mem diagnostic and it says there's a problem with the ram, which i dont know which and what the problem is. But it doesnt matter since im planning to buy 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104098
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...rue&Keywords=(keywords)&Page=1#scrollFullInfo

which if anyone is willing to help me choose between those 3 desktop memory, i would really appreciate it!

So my PROBLEM is, when i play Blur, CPU goes 100% all constant, and so sometimes it just freeze and it will tell me that "the display driver has stopped and recovered" and sometimes it will freeze for like 1 minute or less then go back on the game then freeze on some other time. Some games go over 70-100, even on window mode. Is this normal or maybe my ram is not enough.

Thank you very much for those who take sometime to help me even though it's Christmas Time!

Merry Christmas to all of you, and hopefully you'll also have a Happy New Years!


----------



## D-Berd (Dec 10, 2010)

Preview
Download WhoCrashed from this link http://www.resplendence.com/downloads

This program checks for any drivers which may have been causing your computer to crash....

Click on the file you just downloaded and run it.

Put a tick in Accept then click on Next
Put a tick in the Don't create a start menu folder then click Next
Put a tick in Create a Desktop Icon then click on Install and make sure there is a tick in Launch Whocrashed before clicking Finish
Click Analyze
It may want to download the Debugger and install it Say Yes

WhoCrashed will create report but you have to scroll down to see it
Copy and paste it into your next reply


----------



## beastmith (Sep 8, 2009)

D-Berd said:


> Preview
> Download WhoCrashed from this link http://www.resplendence.com/downloads
> 
> This program checks for any drivers which may have been causing your computer to crash....
> ...


*System Information (local)* 
computer name: XS7V3N-PC
windows version: Windows 7 , 6.1, build: 7600
windows dir: C:\Windows
CPU: AuthenticAMD AMD Phenom(tm) II X2 550 Processor AMD586, level: 16
2 logical processors, active mask: 3
RAM: 2145902592 total
VM: 2147352576, free: 2005512192


* Crash Dump Analysis* 
Crash dump directory: C:\Windows\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.


*On Sat Sat 10:10:21 PM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\122510-26691-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: avgntflt.sys (avgntflt+0xFF31) 
Bugcheck code: 0x19 (0x3, 0xFFFFFFFF82D79C20, 0xFFFFFFFF82D79C20, 0xFFFFFFFF82D79A70)
Error: BAD_POOL_HEADER
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\avgntflt.sys
product: AntiVir Workstation
company: Avira GmbH
description: Avira Minifilter Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a pool header is corrupt.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. This might be a case of memory corruption. More often memory corruption happens because of software errors in buggy drivers, not because of faulty RAM modules. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: avgntflt.sys (Avira Minifilter Driver, Avira GmbH). 
Google query: avgntflt.sys Avira GmbH BAD_POOL_HEADER



*On Sat Sat 10:10:21 PM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: avgntflt.sys (avgntflt+0xFF31) 
Bugcheck code: 0x19 (0x3, 0xFFFFFFFF82D79C20, 0xFFFFFFFF82D79C20, 0xFFFFFFFF82D79A70)
Error: BAD_POOL_HEADER
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\avgntflt.sys
product: AntiVir Workstation
company: Avira GmbH
description: Avira Minifilter Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a pool header is corrupt.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. This might be a case of memory corruption. More often memory corruption happens because of software errors in buggy drivers, not because of faulty RAM modules. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: avgntflt.sys (Avira Minifilter Driver, Avira GmbH). 
Google query: avgntflt.sys Avira GmbH BAD_POOL_HEADER



*On Sat Sat 2:10:12 AM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\122410-26192-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlpa.exe (nt+0x11F1B6) 
Bugcheck code: 0xC2 (0x7, 0x1097, 0x60F201, 0xFFFFFFFF8515F0D0)
Error: BAD_POOL_CALLER
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that the current thread is making a bad pool request.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 


*On Thu Thu 7:06:01 PM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\122310-17300-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlpa.exe (nt+0x272898) 
Bugcheck code: 0x1000008E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xFFFFFFFF82EAC898, 0xFFFFFFFF9D9BEB94, 0x0)
Error: KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode program generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 


* Conclusion* 
4 crash dumps have been found and analyzed. 2 third party drivers have been identified to be causing system crashes on your computer. It is strongly suggested that you check for updates for these drivers on their company websites. Click on the links below to search with Google for updates for these drivers:

avgntflt.sys (Avira Minifilter Driver, Avira GmbH)

If no updates for these drivers are available, try searching with Google on the names of these drivers in combination the errors that have been reported for these drivers and include the brand and model name of your computer as well in the query. This often yields interesting results from discussions from users who have been experiencing similar problems.

Read the topic general suggestions for troubleshooting system crashes for more information.

Note that it's not always possible to state with certainty whether a reported driver is actually responsible for crashing your system or that the root cause is in another module. Nonetheless it's suggested you look for updates for the products that these drivers belong to and regularly visit Windows update or enable automatic updates for Windows. In case a piece of malfunctioning hardware is causing trouble, a search with Google on the bug check errors together with the model name and brand of your computer may help you investigate this further.

There's actually more reports on this computer but i deleted the all the old ones.


----------



## D-Berd (Dec 10, 2010)

You need to isolate the bad stick of ram and remove it, and see if you get the bsod. Use your ram testing software on one stick at a time for testing, not all the ram at once. Post back


----------

